#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Lichtkrant

## speakertech

Ik wil een tv gebruiken als lichtkrant, cq mededelingenbord.
Aanwezig
PC,
 netwerk bedraad en wifi
TV met wifi en lan. Lan is nog niet aangesloten.
Verder kan de pc eventueel via een hdmi kabel op de pc aangesloten worden, maar is dat nodig met een netwerk in de buurt? Zonder draad kan een console met tv overal in het gebouw staan.
De tv kan via het netwerk ook het internet op voor youtube etc en dat werkt allemaal, dus wifi lijkt te werken.
Voor de presentatie zou iets kunnen draaien als powerpoint.
Wie licht een tipje van de sluier op?

Speakertech

----------


## NesCio01

Wanneer je wilt presenteren via je PC,
dan lijkt mij de HDMI, voor beeldoverdracht,
toch wel noodzakelijk
Wanneer er veel mensen komen, raad ik streamen over
wifi af i.v.m. mogelijke dropouts.

Voor HDMI wordt een maximale lengte van 15 mtr aangehouden.
Afstanden over langere lengtes kunnen o.a. worden gerealiseerd
via omvormers HDMI/Cat5.

Verder kun je natuurlijk ieder softwarepakket gebruiken
dat je maar wilt.

grtz

Nes

----------


## speakertech

> Wanneer je wilt presenteren via je PC,
> dan lijkt mij de HDMI, voor beeldoverdracht,
> toch wel noodzakelijk
> Wanneer er veel mensen komen, raad ik streamen over
> wifi af i.v.m. mogelijke dropouts.
> 
> Voor HDMI wordt een maximale lengte van 15 mtr aangehouden.
> Afstanden over langere lengtes kunnen o.a. worden gerealiseerd
> via omvormers HDMI/Cat5.
> ...



De inhoud van de lichtkrant zullen voornamelijk stills zijn, dus een aantal pagina's met info etc. Filmpjes is niet echt aan de orde.
Speakertech

----------


## Fridge

eventueel een mini-pctje a-la raspberry Pi achterop de tv plakken en deze configureren om bij opstart automatisch een Powerpoint af te gaan spelen?

----------


## speakertech

> eventueel een mini-pctje a-la raspberry Pi achterop de tv plakken en deze configureren om bij opstart automatisch een Powerpoint af te gaan spelen?



Tja, als ik daarvan meer verstand had was dat zeker een oplossing. Ik heb geen schrik van pc's etc, maar Raspberries en smartphones............
Bovendien zou het handig zijn om bij een extra scherm dezelfde data te kunnen laden. Het gebruik an USB sticks hoort ook tot de mogelijkheden.

Speakertech

----------


## laserguy

Ik maak nu van alles videootjes en inderdaad: op een usb-stick in de RPi. Heel eenvoudig videoscriptje geschreven dat gewoon bij het opstarten alle video's in een bepaalde directory van de stick na elkaar afspeelt in een loop, dus gewoon even de bestanden op de stick aanpassen en je inhoud verandert. Eventueel zou je zelfs via het netwerk en een domme windows verkenner de stick op afstand kunnen aanpassen en dus zo je content op veel schermen tegelijk kunnen beheren. Oersimpel maar krachtig.

----------


## NesCio01

> De inhoud van de lichtkrant zullen voornamelijk stills zijn, dus een aantal pagina's met info etc. Filmpjes is niet echt aan de orde.
> Speakertech




Met streamen bedoelde ik draadloos (via wifi) van punt a naar 
punt b gaan, ongeacht de data (tekst, film, jpg).

Ik weet niet hoe makkelijk je bij de data moet kunnen om deze te kunnen 
wijzigen, 

mij lijkt gewoon een computer/laptop ergens in het pand, waarbij je 
de HDMI in een omvormer van HDMI naar UTP en bij de TV een reverse
kastje de makkelijkste optie.
Ik denk dat na de omvormer er zelfs een utp splitter geplaatst kan worden,
zodat je met meerdere utp-kabels naar meerdere TV's kan, maar weet dat 
niet zeker.

Wanneer je toch witl streamen via hifi, dan kun je eens kijken naar een
apple TV? De PC stuurt draadloos naar de apple TV, die het signaal omvormt
en via HDMI naar de TV stuurt.
In mijn huiskamer werkt dit perfect  :Wink: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## vasco

> Wanneer je toch witl streamen via hifi



Streamen via HiFi zou ik al helemaal niet vertrouwen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

De TV heeft zo te lezen ook LAN dus WiFi kunnen ze eventueel overslaan/uitsluiten mocht dat problemen geven als het pand volledig bekabeld met UTP is op locaties waar de TV(s) kunnen komen te staan.

Is het een (Android) smart TV (je kunt apps installeren voor functies zoals een mediaspeler of powerpoint)?
Je zou in het geval van een smart TV dan over het netwerk of op USB stick de media kunnen zetten om af te spelen met de geïnstalleerde app.

----------


## Fridge

Nadeel van die methode is dat de meeste smart-tv's niet de mogelijkheid hebben om bij het opstarten direct media te tonen. Dat betekent dus telkens na power-off (elke dag?) de presentatie/het filmpje handmatig starten....

----------


## showband

in mijn samsung tv thuis kan ik een usb stick plaatsen en daarvanaf een loop afspelen...
(platte 107inch tv)

een MP4 of wav filmpje is zo gemaakt.....

----------


## Fridge

showband, dat is handig als de tv's snachts niet uitgaan. Dat is vaak wel zo (OP, corrigeer me gerust), en dan is een oplossing waarbij het afspelen automagisch begint de volgende dag bij power ON wel zo handig.

----------


## speakertech

> in mijn samsung tv thuis kan ik een usb stick plaatsen en daarvanaf een loop afspelen...
> (platte 107inch tv)
> 
> een MP4 of wav filmpje is zo gemaakt.....



107 inch?
Da's bepaald geen kleintje......2,70 meter beelddiagonaal.
Speakertech

----------


## showband

fauwtje bedankt.  :EEK!: 
107cm.......

qua stroomverbruik is een lcd scherm aan laten staan toch niet zo erg???
zeker als je er uren en extra kastjes mee wegbezuinigd.....

----------


## vasco

> Nadeel van die methode is dat de meeste smart-tv's niet de mogelijkheid hebben om bij het opstarten direct media te tonen. Dat betekent dus telkens na power-off (elke dag?) de presentatie/het filmpje handmatig starten....



Ik begrijp je punt maar dit is één van de vele mogelijke oplossingen op de gestelde vraag. Ik lees nergens dat de TS het opnieuw starten een probleem vind. Natuurlijk is een autostart met loop playback de mooiste in dit soort situaties.

Echter welke oplossing kun jij aandragen op deze vraag met een echte autostart inclusief loop playback?
Raspberry Pi automatisch opstarten met Powerpoint (OpenOffice variant Impress krijg je dan waarbij je moet uitkijken omdat MS en OO elkaar nogal willen bijten qua bestandscompatibiliteit) kan maar dan moet je nog wel met de hand de presentatie runnen want OpenOffice ondersteunt geen loop playback vanuit een script commando.

----------


## speakertech

> Ik begrijp je punt maar dit is één van de vele mogelijke oplossingen op de gestelde vraag. Ik lees nergens dat de TS het opnieuw starten een probleem vind. Natuurlijk is een autostart met loop playback de mooiste in dit soort situaties.
> 
> Echter welke oplossing kun jij aandragen op deze vraag met een echte autostart inclusief loop playback?
> Raspberry Pi automatisch opstarten met Powerpoint (OpenOffice variant Impress krijg je dan waarbij je moet uitkijken omdat MS en OO elkaar nogal willen bijten qua bestandscompatibiliteit) kan maar dan moet je nog wel met de hand de presentatie runnen want OpenOffice ondersteunt geen loop playback vanuit een script commando.



De TV is een LG 55LB87.specs en mogelijkheden op het internet. Voordeel is dat je ook gewoon tv kunt kijken met dat ding, terwijl de meeste displays geen ontvangermogelijkheid hebben. Het gaat voorlopig om een TV in de foyer van een buurthuis. Draait nu op een laptopje via HDMi. Als er nog eens een tv bij komt, zou verspreiding via WiFi of Lan wel handig zijn. Zelf ben ik niet zo thuis in de materie van dergelijke displays, maar spit wel allerlei sites door , om er wat meer over te weten te komen.
Speakertech

----------


## laserguy

Om alle miserie met stomme programma's als Powerpoint te vermijden: zet gewoon alles om naar video. Probleem opgelost. Mijn RPi doet dagelijks zijn ding van 8 uur in de ochtend tot 19 uur in de avond, waarna hij zichzelf netjes uitschakelt. Ligt ondertussen al een dikke laag stof op omdat ik er gewoon niet moet naar omkijken ;-).

----------


## speakertech

Even een vraag, wat is RPi?
Van oorsprong ben ik geluidsman/audiotechneut.

Speakertech

----------


## Fridge

> Even een vraag, wat is RPi?



Raspberry Pi

----------


## vasco

Ik ben het eens met laserguy dat een videobestand gebruiken waarschijnlijk het beste en meest geschikte is op welk soort devices/methode dan ook. De genoemde LG heeft USB porten, als deze ook de standaard 5V/500mA geven (kan ik niet uit de handleiding halen) dan kun je de RPi (Raspberry Pi) hiermee van stroom voorzien. Zelf klevend klitteband op de TV en RPi en je plakt hem er zo achter.

----------


## laserguy

500 mA is te weinig voor een RPi. Als het echt uren zeer stabiel moet werken toch minimaal 750 mA. Ik gebruik ze altijd met 1A-adapters, dan ziet de adapter zelf ook minder af.

----------


## axs

digital signage is wat je wil

http://www.binaryemotions.com/raspbe...gital-signage/

----------

